# law against killing snakes?



## dansfish4tea (Oct 9, 2007)

this is dans better half, just need a wuick answer which i cant find anywhere, is it actually illegal to kill a wild snake? friends just killed a snake because it was in their front yard and they asked what the laws are on that? and i am not sure


----------



## dragon170 (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeap definitely illegal can face big fines. I think about $5000


----------



## nuthn2do (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes and no. Nobody will be prosecuted for killing a snake, but it's illegal


----------



## firedragon (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL at "better half" I'm not sure myself but i feel sorry for the snake:cry:


----------



## kandi (Oct 9, 2007)

as far as i know here in qld it is a hefty fine,but that does not stop people doing it


----------



## dansfish4tea (Oct 9, 2007)

of course im the better half, he'd be dreaming if he thought it was him  its just down right rude! like i asked them would you kill a lost dog because it wandered into your yard?


----------



## cris (Oct 9, 2007)

I dont have the exact law and exemptions, but my understanding is that all native snakes are protected species but there is an exemption that allow them to be killed for self defence.

So if some idiot thinks a tree snake is a danger to them and kills it they cant be prosecuted. However i havnt actually read the laws my self just what i have been told. It would be interesting to see what the actual law says word for word.


----------



## ace#74 (Oct 9, 2007)

some people think they do a good thing by killing snakes


----------



## dansfish4tea (Oct 9, 2007)

yea thats what i have been trying to find but with no luck, stupid Internet!!
thought i should find something to back me up before i go saying its illegal


----------



## firedragon (Oct 9, 2007)

dansfish4tea said:


> of course im the better half, he'd be dreaming if he thought it was him  its just down right rude! like i asked them would you kill a lost dog because it wandered into your yard?


 
I agree with that question, probably more chance of being bitten by the dog than the snake


----------



## dansfish4tea (Oct 9, 2007)

exactly. some people are just #######!! i didnt like snakes but agreed for dan to get his, then i decided i wanted one, and now i have an olive python i love her and i can hold her without freaking out.


----------



## cris (Oct 9, 2007)

dansfish4tea said:


> of course im the better half, he'd be dreaming if he thought it was him  its just down right rude! like i asked them would you kill a lost dog because it wandered into your yard?



I would personally kill a dog, snake, elephant, lion, rapid zebra etc. if it was in my yard and i thought killing it was the safest option available. As i have a fair knowledge of snakes it would be very unlikely i would ever find myself in a position where killing it would be the best option. Its completely differant to someone who has no idea though.


----------



## Retic (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes it's illegal but I doubt anyone has ever been prosecuted for doing it as there is a 'loophole' which basically allows anyone who feels threatened by a snake to kill it if it COULD POSSIBLY endanger you or family blah blah blah.


----------



## dansfish4tea (Oct 9, 2007)

she said it was starting to sprinkle and there was a snake out the front, well pfft go inside its not like u or the kids will be out there in the rain. yes the snake can come inside being dry and warm, but seriously what is the chance the snake is going to squish under the door track you down in the house and bite you?


----------



## pugsly (Oct 9, 2007)

"Yes it's illegal but I doubt anyone has ever been prosecuted for doing it as there is a 'loophole' which basically allows anyone who feels threatened by a snake to kill it if it COULD POSSIBLY endanger you or family blah blah blah."

yep.... spot on mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2007)

All snakes in australia are protected by the epa enviromental protection agency. they can prosecute for the harm of protected species. you would have to have a very good reason being life threatening to plead not guilty. Im not sure what the fines are but if found guilty it could be any where from thousands even jail sentence,depending on the offence. If you ever come accross a snake in your back yard or property you must call a licence snake catcher or even ring the epa and they will find some one to remove it for you and relocate it back to its natural habitat. unless you can identify the snake and are licenced to remove one i wouldnt put your self in danger or even worse put your family in danger with a deadly one being mistaken for a non venomous one. I hope that answers your question. Also its very common people killing snakes as there lack of education, snakes are a dying species and sad to say maybe in years time there wont be very many left in the wild. Also i hate the fact that some one would go out of there way to the front of there house to kill one. its pretty gutless in my opinion
cheers steve.


----------



## dansfish4tea (Oct 9, 2007)

yea i gave them my 2 cents worth. thanks for the info everyone


----------



## snakesrule (Oct 9, 2007)

dansfish4tea said:


> this is dans better half, just need a wuick answer which i cant find anywhere, is it actually illegal to kill a wild snake? friends just killed a snake because it was in their front yard and they asked what the laws are on that? and i am not sure



Hi, Dansfish,
I am a licensed snake catcher in Victoria. 
Yes it is illegal to kill any snake as they are all protected.
As a snake catcher we are allowed to kill snakes but only as a last resort example if they have been terminally injured by dogs, cats, lawnmowers, whippersnippers, ranover or some hero with a shovel.
Unfortunately there is a loophole people use.
All they have to say is it was a threat to to their family and they generally get away with that as it is to hard for the D S E or N P&W or wildlife depts to prove any different .
Really the only way you can get any one charged is to actually ctch them in the act& then it would very time consuming and then it would be your word against theirs.


----------



## cris (Oct 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> snakes are a dying species and sad to say maybe in years time there wont be very many left in the wild.



can you provide some details on this? to my knowledge there are only a handful of threatened snake species and it has very little to do with them being directly killed by idiots as far as i know.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 9, 2007)

dob in these toothless redneck losers
heres wat the snake whakers usually look like


----------



## PhilK (Oct 9, 2007)

Dob them in all you want, but nothing will come of it..


----------



## dansfish4tea (Oct 10, 2007)

i just wanted to see if it was illegal ornot, i figured it was but have never actually read a law on it, and i know they were going to straight away ask where is my proof.


----------

